# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کنکور 91 رو کار کردم

## Neo.Healer

:Y (506):  :Y (733): 
کنکور 91 رو زدم البته کامل نیس درس به درس صدالبته زماندار زدم .....زبان و زیست و شیمی مونده
قبلا ندیده بودم چون پارسال قلم چی از کنکور92 شروع کرد 

ادبیات....62 زدمش.....کنکور 97 72% زدم
چقد سخت بود :Yahoo (12): پر شمارشی یعنی املا و لغت بجز یکیش عملا شمارشی بود اونم سخت بودن....واقعا سطح ادبیات بهتر شده البته قرابتش آسون بود اما بقیه سختتر

عربی....72 زدمش.....کنکور 97 85% زدم
تقریبا در سطح الانا بودش

دینی...64 زدمش....کنکور 97 60% زدم
انگار قبلا یسری چیزا بوده الان حذف شده؟! :Yahoo (77): ما توی دینی برای حفر قنات امام علی عبارت لطافت احساس داریم؟
دو سه سوالش بنظرم کلا حذفیاتی بود نمیدونم 
اما سطحش در حد الان بجز آیات ک لطف کرده بودن کامل بود اما باز سختیش جبران میکرد 

زبان...کنکور97 50% زدم

ریاضی....76 زدمش.....کنکور 97 50% زدم
درکل روتین و خوب بود شاید کمی آسونتر از حد انتظارم

زیست....کنکور 97 66% زدم

فیزیک...62 زدمش ......کنکور 97 17% زدم البته توی ده دقیقه (وقت کم آوردم)
باز در کل خوب بود و حتی یکم آسونتر از الانا 

شیمی....کنکور 97 62% زدم

اما در کل اینک بگم چون از روش خیلی سال گذشته بدرد نخوره...اصلا اینطور نیس و به سطح الانا نسبتا نزدیکه 

دیگ اینکه من زیست در سطح 50-60 هستم (دارم حداقل هارو میگم وگرنه تا 70-75 و حتی بیشتر میرسونم) و شیمی در سطح 50 (باز تا 60-65 میرسونم) و زبان در سطح 40-45

خوبه؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

یکشنبه هم تکلیف این سهمیه مشخص بشه من با آرامش بشینم سر درسم و دوره شدید بکنم
چون دینی یادم رفته
عربی ریزنکات یادم رفته
و...
خیلییی بده باید اساسی جمع بندی کنم وگرنه :Y (662):  :Y (461): 
هدف: پزشکی سراسری هر جایی :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): هرجا داخل مرز :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Neo.Healer

:Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 
آیا من نامرئی ام یا دم افطاره شما بی حوصله این؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): جمعه هم ک هست اکثرا رفتن تفریح و خوشگذرونی

----------


## Gladiolus

شما اگر این یک ماه از حاشیه دور باشی و بشینی فقط بخونی 100 درصد سراسری جای خوب میاری
تعویق هم کار نداشته باش دیگه اگه تعویق بدن میفهمی 
همش یک ماهه نت رو کلا جمع کن درست حسابی بخون
حیف نیست عمرتو گذاشتی با یه جمع بندی خوب تمومش کن
با ارزوی خبر موفقیتت

----------


## anis79

عاغا زبان 97 بیست درصد زدم تو چقد خوب زدی ارمیا :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## liaa

من یادمه شما توی پست خیلی طولانی خداحافظی کردین و گفتین که دیگه تا بعد کنکور خبری ازتون نخواهد بود..
همه هم براتون آرزوی موفقیت کردن و امیدوارِ دیدارِ دوبارتون بودن ، با خبرای خوب..
(نمی دونم شایدم یکی دیگه بود من اشتباه میکنم )
در هر صورت.. تصمیم گیری با خودتونه من جای شما نیستم و در جایگاهی هم نیستم که بخوام همچین چیزی رو یادآوری کنم... 
ولی برام عجیبه که انقدر راحت عهد خودتون رو شکستین..
در هر صورت.. درصداتون خیلی خوبه..امیدوارم نتیجه نهایی تون هم عالی باشه و به هدفتون برسید..

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> یکشنبه هم تکلیف این سهمیه مشخص بشه من با آرامش بشینم سر درسم و دوره شدید بکنم
> چون دینی یادم رفته
> عربی ریزنکات یادم رفته
> و...
> خیلییی بده باید اساسی جمع بندی کنم وگرنه
> هدف: پزشکی سراسری هر جاییهرجا داخل مرز


بشین بخون همه چیو بزار کنار بیخیال تعویق و سهمیه شما مثل من نیستی که هنو هیچی نخونده وضعیتت ریسکیه لب مرزی این ی ماهو از دست نده دولتی رو شاخشه

----------


## Saturn8

> کنکور 91 رو زدم البته کامل نیس درس به درس صدالبته زماندار زدم .....زبان و زیست و شیمی مونده
> قبلا ندیده بودم چون پارسال قلم چی از کنکور92 شروع کرد 
> 
> ادبیات....62 زدمش.....کنکور 97 72% زدم
> چقد سخت بودپر شمارشی یعنی املا و لغت بجز یکیش عملا شمارشی بود اونم سخت بودن....واقعا سطح ادبیات بهتر شده البته قرابتش آسون بود اما بقیه سختتر
> 
> عربی....72 زدمش.....کنکور 97 85% زدم
> تقریبا در سطح الانا بودش
> 
> ...


چرا زبانت پایینه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> شما اگر این یک ماه از حاشیه دور باشی و بشینی فقط بخونی 100 درصد سراسری جای خوب میاری
> تعویق هم کار نداشته باش دیگه اگه تعویق بدن میفهمی 
> همش یک ماهه نت رو کلا جمع کن درست حسابی بخون
> حیف نیست عمرتو گذاشتی با یه جمع بندی خوب تمومش کن
> با ارزوی خبر موفقیتت


ممنون ازتون 
خودمم از همین حرصم میگیره دیگ از فردا میرم کتابخونه از بعدشم مودم قطع میکنم بلکه بخونم  :Yahoo (68): 
مرسی ازتون و انشاالله همچنین

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عاغا زبان 97 بیست درصد زدم تو چقد خوب زدی ارمیا





> چرا زبانت پایینه


دو نفر با دو پست کاملا متفاوت
من زبانم ضعیف بوده دیگ با سطح لغت کنکور نمیرسه به درصد بالا
در مورد درصد ام هم لقمه لغت میخوندم با متن کتابدرسی بعدم تست های کنکور

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من یادمه شما توی پست خیلی طولانی خداحافظی کردین و گفتین که دیگه تا بعد کنکور خبری ازتون نخواهد بود..
> همه هم براتون آرزوی موفقیت کردن و امیدوارِ دیدارِ دوبارتون بودن ، با خبرای خوب..
> (نمی دونم شایدم یکی دیگه بود من اشتباه میکنم )
> در هر صورت.. تصمیم گیری با خودتونه من جای شما نیستم و در جایگاهی هم نیستم که بخوام همچین چیزی رو یادآوری کنم... 
> ولی برام عجیبه که انقدر راحت عهد خودتون رو شکستین..
> در هر صورت.. درصداتون خیلی خوبه..امیدوارم نتیجه نهایی تون هم عالی باشه و به هدفتون برسید..


خودمم....اتفاقا یکماه هم نبودم تا بحث این تعویق پیش اومد ک در نهایت حماقت درگیرش شدم و مدتی حدود یکی دو هفته اینا انجمن درگیرم کرد :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12): 
ممنون ازتون انشالله همچنین
راستی اون تاپیک اینک گفتم به خودم فرصت بدم اینا واقعا خوندم و با دوره به سطح تسلط رسیدم اما اگ این دو هفته انجمن نبود فیزیک و دینیم بهتر میشد  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## roz1377

> ممنون ازتون 
> خودمم از همین حرصم میگیره دیگ از فردا میرم کتابخونه از بعدشم مودم قطع میکنم بلکه بخونم 
> مرسی ازتون و انشاالله همچنین


خواهری حیفه اینهمه زحمت کشیدی اخرش هیچ بشه . تا کنکور هم چیزی نمونده ، این چند روز رو خیلی کم از اینترنت استفاده کن . ایشالاه  که بهترین نتایج رو خواهی گرفت .

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer



کنکور 91 رو زدم البته کامل نیس درس به درس صدالبته زماندار زدم .....زبان و زیست و شیمی مونده
قبلا ندیده بودم چون پارسال قلم چی از کنکور92 شروع کرد 

ادبیات....62 زدمش.....کنکور 97 72% زدم
چقد سخت بودپر شمارشی یعنی املا و لغت بجز یکیش عملا شمارشی بود اونم سخت بودن....واقعا سطح ادبیات بهتر شده البته قرابتش آسون بود اما بقیه سختتر

عربی....72 زدمش.....کنکور 97 85% زدم
تقریبا در سطح الانا بودش

دینی...64 زدمش....کنکور 97 60% زدم
انگار قبلا یسری چیزا بوده الان حذف شده؟!ما توی دینی برای حفر قنات امام علی عبارت لطافت احساس داریم؟
دو سه سوالش بنظرم کلا حذفیاتی بود نمیدونم 
اما سطحش در حد الان بجز آیات ک لطف کرده بودن کامل بود اما باز سختیش جبران میکرد 

زبان...کنکور97 50% زدم

ریاضی....76 زدمش.....کنکور 97 50% زدم
درکل روتین و خوب بود شاید کمی آسونتر از حد انتظارم

زیست....کنکور 97 66% زدم

فیزیک...62 زدمش ......کنکور 97 17% زدم البته توی ده دقیقه (وقت کم آوردم)
باز در کل خوب بود و حتی یکم آسونتر از الانا 

شیمی....کنکور 97 62% زدم

اما در کل اینک بگم چون از روش خیلی سال گذشته بدرد نخوره...اصلا اینطور نیس و به سطح الانا نسبتا نزدیکه 

دیگ اینکه من زیست در سطح 50-60 هستم (دارم حداقل هارو میگم وگرنه تا 70-75 و حتی بیشتر میرسونم) و شیمی در سطح 50 (باز تا 60-65 میرسونم) و زبان در سطح 40-45

خوبه؟


ae6a69687cec3f6f7b61a5ad54820463.gif*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خواهری حیفه اینهمه زحمت کشیدی اخرش هیچ بشه . تا کنکور هم چیزی نمونده ، این چند روز رو خیلی کم از اینترنت استفاده کن . ایشالاه  که بهترین نتایج رو خواهی گرفت .


مرسی گلم




وای خداروشکر تاپیکم آورد :Y (663):  :Y (663):  :Y (663):  :Y (663):  :Y (663):  :Y (605):  :Y (605):  :Y (605):  :Y (605):

----------


## pourya78

چجوری وقت میکنی از ۹۱ من که از ۹۳ به بعد میزنم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چجوری وقت میکنی از ۹۱ من که از ۹۳ به بعد میزنم


من اینو برای تعیین سطح اولیه گرفتم توی دو روز زدم اما درسارو زماندار زدم اونمقدار ک در نظر داشتمش
بقیه رو هم میرم سه روز یکبار قلم چی ثبتنام میکنم ک اجباری باشه

----------


## AynazZ

اگه باز بیای انجمن تا کنکور....میزنیمت دسته جمعی همگی  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (76): 
خیلی خوووبی ایول ایشالا سربلند شی :Yahoo (1):  فقط نیا اینجا و بخون.

----------


## am3213

راستشو بخوای من فک نمیکنم شما پزشکی اورده باشی ، ینی کلهم اجمعین یک ساله هممون ایسگاه شدیم !!!

چون شما به شدت درگیر حاشیه هستین، کسی که رتبه درحد پزشکی میاری قطعا تا این حد درگیر حواشی نیست ، خیلی تو انجمن انلاینی (ولی به قول خودت فقط بعضی وقتا میای ، که البته همیشه دیدمت )
گیر بیخود رو تعویق کنکور داری ، نگو بخاطر سهمیست ، چون میخوان سهمیه مازاد بدن ، سهمیه مازاد هیچ تاثیری نداره ، شما فقط دنبال تعویقی تا کم کاریاتو به قول خودت جبران کنی 

همشم پستای از فلان روز شروع کنم میشه و از الان شروع کن پزشکی میاری و ... میزنی ، که این نشون میده دقیقا داری خودتو دلداری میدی 

البته یه چیز دیگه ای هم هست ، و اونم اینه که من دارم اشتباه میکنم ! 

پس با اسکرین شات گرفتن ازکارنامه قبولیت و نتیجه پذیرشت  منو جلو جمع ضایع کن ! منتظرم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> راستشو بخوای من فک نمیکنم شما پزشکی اورده باشی ، ینی کلهم اجمعین یک ساله هممون ایسگاه شدیم !!!
> 
> چون شما به شدت درگیر حاشیه هستین، کسی که رتبه درحد پزشکی میاری قطعا تا این حد درگیر حواشی نیست ، خیلی تو انجمن انلاینی (ولی به قول خودت فقط بعضی وقتا میای ، که البته همیشه دیدمت )
> گیر بیخود رو تعویق کنکور داری ، نگو بخاطر سهمیست ، چون میخوان سهمیه مازاد بدن ، سهمیه مازاد هیچ تاثیری نداره ، شما فقط دنبال تعویقی تا کم کاریاتو به قول خودت جبران کنی 
> 
> همشم پستای از فلان روز شروع کنم میشه و از الان شروع کن پزشکی میاری و ... میزنی ، که این نشون میده دقیقا داری خودتو دلداری میدی 
> 
> البته یه چیز دیگه ای هم هست ، و اونم اینه که من دارم اشتباه میکنم ! 
> 
> پس با اسکرین شات گرفتن ازکارنامه قبولیت و نتیجه پذیرشت  منو جلو جمع ضایع کن ! منتظرم


کارنامه کنکور منو آراز دیده و تایید میکنه واس همینم درجه راهنما رو بهم داد پس مشکلی درین زمینه نداریم
 @Araz
آراز ممنون میشم یه دقیقه وقت بذاری قبولیمو تایید کنی چون خودم بلد نیستم بذارم......تازه من نمیتونم اسم اینارو بگم بدون اسم هم حتما میگن مال یکی دیگه اس

در کل آقا من قبول دارم من زیاد درس نمیخونم اما چون تیزهوشان درس خوندم پایه درسی قوی دارم در ضمن نسبتا باهوشم درنتیجه قبولیم هست

----------


## Neo.Healer

> پس با اسکرین شات گرفتن ازکارنامه قبولیت و نتیجه پذیرشت  منو جلو جمع ضایع کن ! منتظرم



دوامم نشد تا آراز بیاد خودم یاد گرفتن اسکرینو
یذره درصدام اینور اونوره اونم بخاطر اینک بعد تابستون دیگ کارنامه یادم نبوده حدودی گفتم
مطمئنا منتظر عذرخواهیتون هستم
اما اگ بری هر پستی ک گذاشتم دقیقا همین تراز و همین رتبه رو گفتم چون موقع انتخاب رشته خیلی با تراز و رتبه کار داشتم دقیق توی ذهنم بوده

----------


## Neo.Healer

> راستشو بخوای من فک نمیکنم شما پزشکی اورده باشی ، ینی کلهم اجمعین یک ساله هممون ایسگاه شدیم !!!
> 
> چون شما به شدت درگیر حاشیه هستین، کسی که رتبه درحد پزشکی میاری قطعا تا این حد درگیر حواشی نیست ، خیلی تو انجمن انلاینی (ولی به قول خودت فقط بعضی وقتا میای ، که البته همیشه دیدمت )
> گیر بیخود رو تعویق کنکور داری ، نگو بخاطر سهمیست ، چون میخوان سهمیه مازاد بدن ، سهمیه مازاد هیچ تاثیری نداره ، شما فقط دنبال تعویقی تا کم کاریاتو به قول خودت جبران کنی 
> 
> همشم پستای از فلان روز شروع کنم میشه و از الان شروع کن پزشکی میاری و ... میزنی ، که این نشون میده دقیقا داری خودتو دلداری میدی 
> 
> البته یه چیز دیگه ای هم هست ، و اونم اینه که من دارم اشتباه میکنم ! 
> 
> پس با اسکرین شات گرفتن ازکارنامه قبولیت و نتیجه پذیرشت  منو جلو جمع ضایع کن ! منتظرم


قضیه شده نمک خوردن و نمک دون شکستن 
متاسفانه چون آدم راستگویی هستم تا انگ دروغگویی بهم بخوره جوش میارم ورگنه واقعا نیازی به ثابت کردن خودم واس شما و نه هیچکس دیگه ای نیس و نبوده و نخواهد بود 
من بخاطر خیرخواهی و واس بچه های فروم وقت گذاشتم برنامه نوشتم این شده نتیجه اش 
حق داری توی این دورزمونه ک واس جواب یه سوال دادن باید 100تومن بریزی توی حلق مشاوره اینک کسی بدون چشمداشت کاری بکنه بهش انگ میزنن ک حتما یه چیزی هست و عیب از خودشه
واقعا انقد مهربون بودن براتون ناآشناس؟
متاسفم براتون ک لطف منو اینجوری برداشت کردین
در مورد قضیه ی سهمیه شما ک معلوم الحالید به کنار......سهمیه مازاد معنا نداره برادر من....نمیگم درصدام عالین نه والا اما تبریز میاوردم ک به لطف همین سهمیه های مازاد افتادم سنندج و مجبورم باز کنکور بدم....این ک مازاده چرته .... منم چون باز نتیجه ام خراب نشه و یه کمکی هم به سیل زده ها بشه انقد واس تعویق تلاش کردم
امیدوارم یروزی خوبی کردن به همنوع واس شما هم تعریف بشه

----------


## pourya78

> قضیه شده نمک خوردن و نمک دون شکستن 
> متاسفانه چون آدم راستگویی هستم تا انگ دروغگویی بهم بخوره جوش میارم ورگنه واقعا نیازی به ثابت کردن خودم واس شما و نه هیچکس دیگه ای نیس و نبوده و نخواهد بود 
> من بخاطر خیرخواهی و واس بچه های فروم وقت گذاشتم برنامه نوشتم این شده نتیجه اش 
> حق داری توی این دورزمونه ک واس جواب یه سوال دادن باید 100تومن بریزی توی حلق مشاوره اینک کسی بدون چشمداشت کاری بکنه بهش انگ میزنن ک حتما یه چیزی هست و عیب از خودشه
> واقعا انقد مهربون بودن براتون ناآشناس؟
> متاسفم براتون ک لطف منو اینجوری برداشت کردین
> در مورد قضیه ی سهمیه شما ک معلوم الحالید به کنار......سهمیه مازاد معنا نداره برادر من....نمیگم درصدام عالین نه والا اما تبریز میاوردم ک به لطف همین سهمیه های مازاد افتادم سنندج و مجبورم باز کنکور بدم....این ک مازاده چرته .... منم چون باز نتیجه ام خراب نشه و یه کمکی هم به سیل زده ها بشه انقد واس تعویق تلاش کردم
> امیدوارم یروزی خوبی کردن به همنوع واس شما هم تعریف بشه


همه تو رو میدونن واقعی گفتی ول کن الکی به بقیه که همینجوری حرف میزنن توجه نکن ابجی. برو که ایشالله ایندفعه دولتی رو زدی تو گوشش.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> همه تو رو میدونن واقعی گفتی ول کن الکی به بقیه که همینجوری حرف میزنن توجه نکن ابجی. برو که ایشالله ایندفعه دولتی رو زدی تو گوشش.


یکم کنکور نزدیکه + واقعا بخوای کمک کنی همچنین بهت بگن...نتیجه اش میشه عصبانیت ک نه بهتره بگم حال خراب الان من 
یاسین بازرگان هم سال 96 انجمن بود خیلی زیادم بود اما رتبه 6 فک کنم منطقه شد 
اینک یه نفر بیاد کل حرفات و کاراتو ببره زیر سوال اونم جاییک واقعا از خودت زدی ک برای کاربراش کمک کنی خیلییی سخته

ممنون ازتون

----------


## Sadaf122

> دوامم نشد تا آراز بیاد خودم یاد گرفتن اسکرینو
> یذره درصدام اینور اونوره اونم بخاطر اینک بعد تابستون دیگ کارنامه یادم نبوده حدودی گفتم
> مطمئنا منتظر عذرخواهیتون هستم
> اما اگ بری هر پستی ک گذاشتم دقیقا همین تراز و همین رتبه رو گفتم چون موقع انتخاب رشته خیلی با تراز و رتبه کار داشتم دقیق توی ذهنم بوده


ول كن خيليا اينجا هنوز بچن به خيال خودشون مچ گيري ميكنن!
اتفاقا من موقع انتخاب رشته رو خوب يادمه خيلي درگير بودي و يه تاپيكم زدي درباره سنندج و دانشگاهاشو اينا
( به تاريخ عضويتم نگاه نكن كاربر قديميم اخراج شدم :Yahoo (65): )

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ول كن خيليا اينجا هنوز بچن به خيال خودشون مچ گيري ميكنن!
> اتفاقا من موقع انتخاب رشته رو خوب يادمه خيلي درگير بودي و يه تاپيكم زدي درباره سنندج و دانشگاهاشو اينا
> ( به تاريخ عضويتم نگاه نكن كاربر قديميم اخراج شدم)


قضیه تاریخ عضویت همدردیم منم کاربر سال 94 ام (اونموقع کنکوری نبودم) و هی ازونموقع میگم میگن وا به کاربریت نمیخوره حرفات :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (68): 
فدات شم :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11): 
آره همه رو کچل کردم هم بین اردبیل و سنندج و همدان+امنیت سنندج  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
احتمال پذیرفته شدنتان امسال بالاست
جهت محک دانسته هاتون از ازمون 93~4استفاده کنید 
نگران علافی پشت گنکور نباشید ،این زملن ها معادل زمانهاییست که در مدرسه تلف میشن
+
اگر بازهم پذیرفته نشدید و مودب بودید  بگویید تا منابع لازم در درس نقطه ضعف ارائه کنم
باسپاس

----------


## amir.t34

سلام
من نظراتو خوندم
فقط یه نصیحت بکنم... دوست عزیز شما که کلید موفقیت در کنکور رو داری .همچنین پشتوانه قوی علمی .... بنظرم این مدت باقی مانده رو به هیچ عنوان فضای مجازی نیا...بهتره برای جمعبندی تلاش کنی...
و اینو بدون آرامش داشتن خیلی مهمه...

----------


## Pariis

شما منطقه چندید؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_الان که کارنامتو دیدم بعد رتبتو دیدم پرام ریخت حیف واقعا فیزیکتو 40 میزدی یه هزار تایی پایین تر میومدی اخه این درصدا چرا باید  سه خورده ای بده_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_من عمومیارو از خودم گرفتم 93 رو ادبیات 50 عربی 15 دینی 65 زبان 40 زدم  بعد 95 ریاضی رو ادبیات 50 دینی 70 عربی 40زبان 70 زدم یه کنکور کلی هم زدم سال 94 رو ادبیات 50 دینی65 زبان 45 عربی 40 ریاضی 50 فیزیک 58 زیست 35 شیمی 50  زمینم 17 ولیخییییلی وقت کم اوردم متوجه شدم زیست هم درحد فاجعه یادم رفته به 48 تاش جواب دادم بعد 35 درصد دراومد همه رو شک داشتم تقریبا شیمی یه برگ اخرو فیزیک هم یه صفحه اخرو حتی وقت نشد نگاه کنمش  والا با این درصدایه کارنامتو که دیدم احساس میکنم 4000هزارم بیارم ترکوندم_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


فایل پیوست 87760
دوامم نشد تا آراز بیاد خودم یاد گرفتن اسکرینو
یذره درصدام اینور اونوره اونم بخاطر اینک بعد تابستون دیگ کارنامه یادم نبوده حدودی گفتم
مطمئنا منتظر عذرخواهیتون هستم
اما اگ بری هر پستی ک گذاشتم دقیقا همین تراز و همین رتبه رو گفتم چون موقع انتخاب رشته خیلی با تراز و رتبه کار داشتم دقیق توی ذهنم بوده


زمین چقدر خوبه واقعا تو راه کتابخونه و و کلا پرتا میخونمش  سرجمع 3ساعت شاااید خونده باشم 5دریقه وقت گذاشتم نزدیک 17درصد زدم  یه همایشی هست 10تیر چلاجور میزاره شاید اونو برم درحد 30-40 بزنم زیرکگروه دومو شاید جوری بکنه دارو قبول بشم_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_راستی تو دار سنندج ققبول شدی یا پزشکی ؟_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


یکم کنکور نزدیکه + واقعا بخوای کمک کنی همچنین بهت بگن...نتیجه اش میشه عصبانیت ک نه بهتره بگم حال خراب الان من 
یاسین بازرگان هم سال 96 انجمن بود خیلی زیادم بود اما رتبه 6 فک کنم منطقه شد 
اینک یه نفر بیاد کل حرفات و کاراتو ببره زیر سوال اونم جاییک واقعا از خودت زدی ک برای کاربراش کمک کنی خیلییی سخته

ممنون ازتون


بابا همین دکتر ویک خداشاهده هر موقع من چت باکسو نگاه کردم نوشته عجب  ربطی نداره من خودم وقت استراحتم میام اینجا هر دو سه ساعت 15 ربع تو نتم_

----------


## naazanin

من یکی که خیلی حیفم میاد اگه یه رتبه ی خیلی خوب نیاری، بچسب به درست امسال حتما جزو رتبه برتر های فروم میشی  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## aretmis

> _راستی تو دار سنندج ققبول شدی یا پزشکی ؟_



پزشکی ازاد میخونن^^

----------


## aretmis

> راستشو بخوای من فک نمیکنم شما پزشکی اورده باشی ، ینی کلهم اجمعین یک ساله هممون ایسگاه شدیم !!!
> 
> چون شما به شدت درگیر حاشیه هستین، کسی که رتبه درحد پزشکی میاری قطعا تا این حد درگیر حواشی نیست ، خیلی تو انجمن انلاینی (ولی به قول خودت فقط بعضی وقتا میای ، که البته همیشه دیدمت )
> گیر بیخود رو تعویق کنکور داری ، نگو بخاطر سهمیست ، چون میخوان سهمیه مازاد بدن ، سهمیه مازاد هیچ تاثیری نداره ، شما فقط دنبال تعویقی تا کم کاریاتو به قول خودت جبران کنی 
> 
> همشم پستای از فلان روز شروع کنم میشه و از الان شروع کن پزشکی میاری و ... میزنی ، که این نشون میده دقیقا داری خودتو دلداری میدی 
> 
> البته یه چیز دیگه ای هم هست ، و اونم اینه که من دارم اشتباه میکنم ! 
> 
> پس با اسکرین شات گرفتن ازکارنامه قبولیت و نتیجه پذیرشت  منو جلو جمع ضایع کن ! منتظرم



ضایع شدن شما توی جمع واسه من و بقیه و خودِ ارمیا اصلا مهم نیست ولی معذرت خواهیتون واسه من خیلی مهمه که دیگه حس مچ گیری بهتون دست نده! :Yahoo (3):

----------


## am3213

> ضایع شدن شما توی جمع واسه من و بقیه و خودِ ارمیا اصلا مهم نیست ولی معذرت خواهیتون واسه من خیلی مهمه که دیگه حس مچ گیری بهتون دست نده!


الان دقیقا چی شده ؟ من یه شبهه ای برام پیش اومد، رفع شد ، ضایعهم شدم  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی هیچ جای این ماجرا به شما ربطی نداره ، در کل سرت تو کار خودت باشه 
به جای پخش بودن تو انجمن بهتره یکم بری درس بخونی تا تو رو به اصغر کلاج (بقال کچل سر کوچه) شوهرت ندن  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Vasili demidov

من ریاضی و فیزیک رو بالاتر از ۵۰ نمیتونم بزنم اصلا ، چجوری شما میتونید من نمیدونم ، امیدوارم به مشکل نخورم

----------


## am3213

> قضیه شده نمک خوردن و نمک دون شکستن 
> متاسفانه چون آدم راستگویی هستم تا انگ دروغگویی بهم بخوره جوش میارم ورگنه واقعا نیازی به ثابت کردن خودم واس شما و نه هیچکس دیگه ای نیس و نبوده و نخواهد بود 
> من بخاطر خیرخواهی و واس بچه های فروم وقت گذاشتم برنامه نوشتم این شده نتیجه اش 
> حق داری توی این دورزمونه ک واس جواب یه سوال دادن باید 100تومن بریزی توی حلق مشاوره اینک کسی بدون چشمداشت کاری بکنه بهش انگ میزنن ک حتما یه چیزی هست و عیب از خودشه
> واقعا انقد مهربون بودن براتون ناآشناس؟
> متاسفم براتون ک لطف منو اینجوری برداشت کردین
> در مورد قضیه ی سهمیه شما ک معلوم الحالید به کنار......سهمیه مازاد معنا نداره برادر من....نمیگم درصدام عالین نه والا اما تبریز میاوردم ک به لطف همین سهمیه های مازاد افتادم سنندج و مجبورم باز کنکور بدم....این ک مازاده چرته .... منم چون باز نتیجه ام خراب نشه و یه کمکی هم به سیل زده ها بشه انقد واس تعویق تلاش کردم
> امیدوارم یروزی خوبی کردن به همنوع واس شما هم تعریف بشه


من تا حالا از شما کمکی خواستم ، نه لطفتو خواستم ! تا جاییم که یادمه نمکی ازت نخوردم که بخوام نمکدونتو بشکنم !
کسی هم از شما دعوت نکرده بیای تاپیک بزاری ، پست بزاری ، خودت میزاری ، نزاری هم اصن برام مهم نیست ،
من که تاحالا تو این انجمن بودم ، چیز خاصی ازت ندیدم ، فقط یه بچه ای میومد میگفت من از الان شروع کنم ، شما هم میگفتی اره اره حتما پزشکی میاری ! یه سری فصلاییم که همه دیگه الان میدونن رو براش نسخه میپچییدی و تمام ...

بعدشم قسمت آخر پیاممو بخونی نوشته بودم یه چیزی هم هستکه شاید دارم من اشتباه میکنم ! 
من اگه جای شما بودم ، اینطوری جواب میدادم  : 

""سلام دوست عزیز ، این ازکارنامم ، اینم از رشته قبولیم ، ضایع شدی حالا ؟! ""

نه اینکه بییای  کل انجمن و منت بزاری که فقط جوابش دو کلمه ساده بود . 

با اینکه من چیزی نگفتم که نیازی به معذرت خواهی داشته باشه ، چون آخرش اعلام کردم که شاید من دارم اشتباه میکنم و ثابتش کن !
ولی با این وجود نیازه که معذرت خواهی کنم ازت ، معذرت میخوام !

البته من دیشب اشتباه کردم و بهتر بود این پیامو خصوصی برات میفرستادم ، ا و نجوری خیلی بهتر بود ، ولی خب بهحال پشت کنکوری و اعصاب فلج و داغون و...

البته زیادم بد نشد ، اینجوری خیلی بیشتر باورت کردن !

----------


## aretmis

> الان دقیقا چی شده ؟ من یه شبهه ای برام پیش اومد، رفع شد ، ضایعهم شدم 
> 
> ولی هیچ جای این ماجرا به شما ربطی نداره ، در کل سرت تو کار خودت باشه 
> به جای پخش بودن تو انجمن بهتره یکم بری درس بخونی تا تو رو به اصغر کلاج (بقال کچل سر کوچه) شوهرت ندن





> من تا حالا از شما کمکی خواستم ، نه لطفتو خواستم ! تا جاییم که یادمه نمکی ازت نخوردم که بخوام نمکدونتو بشکنم !
> کسی هم از شما دعوت نکرده بیای تاپیک بزاری ، پست بزاری ، خودت میزاری ، نزاری هم اصن برام مهم نیست ،
> من که تاحالا تو این انجمن بودم ، چیز خاصی ازت ندیدم ، فقط یه بچه ای میومد میگفت من از الان شروع کنم ، شما هم میگفتی اره اره حتما پزشکی میاری ! یه سری فصلاییم که همه دیگه الان میدونن رو براش نسخه میپچییدی و تمام ...
> 
> بعدشم قسمت آخر پیاممو بخونی نوشته بودم یه چیزی هم هستکه شاید دارم من اشتباه میکنم ! 
> من اگه جای شما بودم ، اینطوری جواب میدادم  : 
> 
> ""سلام دوست عزیز ، این ازکارنامم ، اینم از رشته قبولیم ، ضایع شدی حالا ؟! ""
> 
> ...




آقا آراز میشه خودتون چنین ادمایی رو پیگیری کنید؟^^ مرسی @Araz

----------


## aretmis

> الان دقیقا چی شده ؟ من یه شبهه ای برام پیش اومد، رفع شد ، ضایعهم شدم 
> 
> ولی هیچ جای این ماجرا به شما ربطی نداره ، در کل سرت تو کار خودت باشه 
> به جای پخش بودن تو انجمن بهتره یکم بری درس بخونی تا تو رو به اصغر کلاج (بقال کچل سر کوچه) شوهرت ندن



ماجرا بهم ربط داره چون خودتون گفتین (ینی کلهم اجمعین یک ساله هممون ایسگاه شدیم ) پس شما سرت تو کار خودت باشه تا بقیه هم سرشون تو کار خودشون باشه :Yahoo (15): 
واسه ی نصیحت هم ممنون اویزه گوشم میکنم 
ولی شما هم درستونو بخونید که یهویی نرین سر کوچه بقالی بزنید و ادامه ماجرا ....!! :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با سلام
> احتمال پذیرفته شدنتان امسال بالاست
> جهت محک دانسته هاتون از ازمون 93~4استفاده کنید 
> نگران علافی پشت گنکور نباشید ،این زملن ها معادل زمانهاییست که در مدرسه تلف میشن
> +
> اگر بازهم پذیرفته نشدید و مودب بودید  بگویید تا منابع لازم در درس نقطه ضعف ارائه کنم
> باسپاس


سلام ممنون ازتون
سال 93و94 رو قراره سه روز یکباری ک قلم چی برگذار میکنه برم واس همین سال 91 کار کردم
در مورد اگر بازم قبول نشدم دیگ بهم مرخصی نمیدن میرم دانشگاه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> شما منطقه چندید؟


منطقه دو

----------


## am3213

> آقا آراز میشه خودتون چنین ادمایی رو پیگیری کنید؟^^ مرسی @Araz


در کل کاراتو با ماله کشی پیش میبری ...

حالا من به این ماجرا کاری ندارم ، ولی اینو برای خودت میگم 

وقتی میبینی یه همچین مساله ای پیش میاد بین دونفر ، نباید دخالت کنی ، اون خودش بالغ هست جواب منم داده ، پس نیاز نیست دایه مهربان تر از مادر بشی براش 
چه نیازیه که بیای بنویسی منتظر معذرت خواهیتم ؟ مگه من به تو چیزی گفتم ؟ کلا من از این جور ادما متنفرم ، نه در مورد خودما ، هرجای دیگه هم ببینم یکی بیخود خودشو میندازه تو دعوای دونفر، بدم میاد و بهش تذکر میدم ، 

حالا اومدی یه تیکه پیاممو سلکت کردی "ههمون کلهم اجمعین ..." در کل بیشتر فک کن به چیزی که گفتم 

طوری به من حمله کردی که انگار مخاطب پست تو بودی : 

ضایع شدنت برای هیچ کس مهم نیست ! منتظر معذرت خواهی هستم !

امیدوارم فهمیده باشی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _الان که کارنامتو دیدم بعد رتبتو دیدم پرام ریخت حیف واقعا فیزیکتو 40 میزدی یه هزار تایی پایین تر میومدی اخه این درصدا چرا باید  سه خورده ای بده_


سر این فیزیک دلم خونه
من برای سر اختصاصی ها اول زیست زدم بعد شیمی....شیمی 97 هم محاسباتش زیاد بود متاسفانه زمانو از دست دادم
40دقیقه کمتر به پایان آزمون مونده بود من ریاضی و فیزیکم خالی بود 
توی 25مین ریاضی زدم بعد خیلیی هول شدم هی میرفتم سر ریاضی دوباره فیزیک برای همین حتی سوالارو با دقت هم نمیخوندم و خیلییی بضررم شد اون هول کردنه

----------


## aretmis

نمیخوام اسپم بفرستم زیر این پست 
ولی باشه!
"حق با شماست " :Yahoo (76): 



> در کل کاراتو با ماله کشی پیش میبری ...
> 
> حالا من به این ماجرا کاری ندارم ، ولی اینو برای خودت میگم 
> 
> وقتی میبینی یه همچین مساله ای پیش میاد بین دونفر ، نباید دخالت کنی ، اون خودش بالغ هست جواب منم داده ، پس نیاز نیست دایه مهربان تر از مادر بشی براش 
> چه نیازیه که بیای بنویسی منتظر معذرت خواهیتم ؟ مگه من به تو چیزی گفتم ؟ کلا من از این جور ادما متنفرم ، نه در مورد خودما ، هرجای دیگه هم ببینم یکی بیخود خودشو میندازه تو دعوای دونفر، بدم میاد و بهش تذکر میدم ، 
> 
> حالا اومدی یه تیکه پیاممو سلکت کردی "ههمون کلهم اجمعین ..." در کل بیشتر فک کن به چیزی که گفتم 
> 
> ...

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _من عمومیارو از خودم گرفتم 93 رو ادبیات 50 عربی 15 دینی 65 زبان 40 زدم  بعد 95 ریاضی رو ادبیات 50 دینی 70 عربی 40زبان 70 زدم یه کنکور کلی هم زدم سال 94 رو ادبیات 50 دینی65 زبان 45 عربی 40 ریاضی 50 فیزیک 58 زیست 35 شیمی 50  زمینم 17 ولیخییییلی وقت کم اوردم متوجه شدم زیست هم درحد فاجعه یادم رفته به 48 تاش جواب دادم بعد 35 درصد دراومد همه رو شک داشتم تقریبا شیمی یه برگ اخرو فیزیک هم یه صفحه اخرو حتی وقت نشد نگاه کنمش  والا با این درصدایه کارنامتو که دیدم احساس میکنم 4000هزارم بیارم ترکوندم_


عربی رو اگ وقت داری ناصح زاده ببین من فقط با ناصح زاده و تست کنکور بالای 70 میزنم (اینک به بالای 80 برسه یا نه بستگی به متن داره ک متوجهش بشم یا نه)
زیست هم شکدار هایی جواب بده ک مثلا بین 2و3 شک داری اما به درست بودن مثلا گزینه 3 مطمئنی...اونایی ک درصد شک بالاس اصلا جواب نده
من سر کنکور 33 تا سوال جواب دادم و همش درست...درحالیک 7 تا سوال دیگ بود بین دو گزینه شک داشتم هیچکدومو نزدم ریسکش بالاس اگ غلط باشه درصدو بدجور میاره پایین

----------


## zaaaahra

درصدات خیلی خوبه افرین .فقط شیمی با این سه تا فصل حذفیات چه خوب زدی !!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _
> زمین چقدر خوبه واقعا تو راه کتابخونه و و کلا پرتا میخونمش  سرجمع 3ساعت شاااید خونده باشم 5دریقه وقت گذاشتم نزدیک 17درصد زدم  یه همایشی هست 10تیر چلاجور میزاره شاید اونو برم درحد 30-40 بزنم زیرکگروه دومو شاید جوری بکنه دارو قبول بشم_


من زمین همیشه 3- تا سوال سعی میکنم بزنم چون بهرحال سر جلسه هیچکس مطمئن نیس ک پزشکی میاره 
زمین راه رسیدن به دارو رو راحتتر میکنه عالیه فقط برای زمین 5 دقیقه بیشتر وقت نذار چون بجز دارو برای بقیه رشته ها هیچ تاثیری نداره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _راستی تو دار سنندج ققبول شدی یا پزشکی ؟_


پزشکی مازاد سنندج

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من ریاضی و فیزیک رو بالاتر از ۵۰ نمیتونم بزنم اصلا ، چجوری شما میتونید من نمیدونم ، امیدوارم به مشکل نخورم


در مورد فیزیک با این درصد گل و گلاب کنکورم اگ نظر بدم خنده داره!!!! اما در کل تست زیاد بزن خیلی مهمه با انواع تیپ تستا آشنا باشی
در مورد ریاضی بنظرم خط ویژه خیلییی مناسبه و هم کم حجمه هم درسنامه روان و از صفری داره ...فقط تستاش کمه باید تست بیشتری بزنه...کلا این دو درس رو با تست زدن باید یاد گرفت
من مقاطع مخروطی (بخاطر حجم زیاد با وجود آسون بودن)+بیشتر کاربردمشتق (نه همشو مثلا عطف اینارو بلدم)+3سوال هندسه حذفیدم ک اگ آسون باشه ازونام شاید بتونم یکی رو بزنم+ماتریس هنوز قسمت نشده بخونم اما میخونم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من تا حالا از شما کمکی خواستم ، نه لطفتو خواستم ! تا جاییم که یادمه نمکی ازت نخوردم که بخوام نمکدونتو بشکنم !
> کسی هم از شما دعوت نکرده بیای تاپیک بزاری ، پست بزاری ، خودت میزاری ، نزاری هم اصن برام مهم نیست ،
> من که تاحالا تو این انجمن بودم ، چیز خاصی ازت ندیدم ، فقط یه بچه ای میومد میگفت من از الان شروع کنم ، شما هم میگفتی اره اره حتما پزشکی میاری ! یه سری فصلاییم که همه دیگه الان میدونن رو براش نسخه میپچییدی و تمام ...
> 
> بعدشم قسمت آخر پیاممو بخونی نوشته بودم یه چیزی هم هستکه شاید دارم من اشتباه میکنم ! 
> من اگه جای شما بودم ، اینطوری جواب میدادم  : 
> 
> ""سلام دوست عزیز ، این ازکارنامم ، اینم از رشته قبولیم ، ضایع شدی حالا ؟! ""
> 
> ...


من کارنامه مو قبلا انجمن گذاشته بودم موقعی ک تازه رتبه ها اومده بود تابستون 
باور کردن نکردن بقیه هم دست خودشونه
اینک میگی یه نسخه میپیچم....برادر من قرار نیس ک حرف فضایی بزنم کنکور کلا از 9تا کتابه دیگ خارج ازون چیزی وجود نداره معلومه ک حرفای تکراری میزنم 
در مورد منت گذاشتنم......من منتی نداره کارام حتی خیلیا ک جواب بدم به حرفاشون اسم کاربریشونو نگا نمیکنم چون برام مهم نیس کی هستن خودم عاشق کار مشاوره ام...اما دیگ واقعا زور داره یکی در جواب کارات بگه دروغ بگی و حتما واس خودته 
این فشار کنکورو منم قبول دارم ک اگ نبود منم انقد با طلبکاری جواب شما رو نمیدادم 
منم معذرت میخوام بابت تندی بیش از حدم
ضایع کردنو دوس ندارم اگ عصبانی نمیشدم کارنامه رو پ.خ میفرستادم برات و میخواستم پستتو حذف کنی...متاسفانه فشارای زیاد اخیر نذاشت آروم باشم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> درصدات خیلی خوبه افرین .فقط شیمی با این سه تا فصل حذفیات چه خوب زدی !!


ممنون ازت
سه فصل؟
من دوم رو بلد بودم اما مرور نکردم دوتا سوال حفظی آسون رو از دست دادم
سوم همه رو بلد بودم بجز اون خواص کلیگاتیو و فرمول های غلظت
پیش1 مسلط بودم
اسیدباز نخونده بودم اما چون سال قبلش خونده بودم تونستم دوتا سوال مسدله رو حل کنم (یکی دیگه فرمول خاص داشت ک من یادم نبود)
فصل4 رو نخوندم 
کمتر از سه فصل حذفیات داشتم

----------


## Sadaf122

> عربی رو اگ وقت داری ناصح زاده ببین من فقط با ناصح زاده و تست کنکور بالای 70 میزنم (اینک به بالای 80 برسه یا نه بستگی به متن داره ک متوجهش بشم یا نه)
> زیست هم شکدار هایی جواب بده ک مثلا بین 2و3 شک داری اما به درست بودن مثلا گزینه 3 مطمئنی...اونایی ک درصد شک بالاس اصلا جواب نده
> من سر کنکور 33 تا سوال جواب دادم و همش درست...درحالیک 7 تا سوال دیگ بود بین دو گزینه شک داشتم هیچکدومو نزدم ریسکش بالاس اگ غلط باشه درصدو بدجور میاره پایین


منم عربي ناصح زاده ديدم هفته پيش تموم شد شروع كردم كنكورارو ميزنم
معمولا درصدام ٦٠ و خورده ايه اصلا بالاتر نميره
تو متن خيلي مشكل دارم به نظرت اين يه ماهو چيكار كنم برا متن؟
اعلال و معلوم و مجهول هم نخوندم به نظرت بخونم يا ارزش نداره؟
البته اگه تو تحليل الصرفي بياد ميزنم در حد كم بلدم ولي سوال مستقيم بياد نميتونم جواب بدم

----------


## zaaaahra

مازاد چیه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> منم عربي ناصح زاده ديدم هفته پيش تموم شد شروع كردم كنكورارو ميزنم
> معمولا درصدام ٦٠ و خورده ايه اصلا بالاتر نميره
> تو متن خيلي مشكل دارم به نظرت اين يه ماهو چيكار كنم برا متن؟
> اعلال و معلوم و مجهول هم نخوندم به نظرت بخونم يا ارزش نداره؟
> البته اگه تو تحليل الصرفي بياد ميزنم در حد كم بلدم ولي سوال مستقيم بياد نميتونم جواب بدم


معلوم مجهول بخون چون توی ترجمه هم یکم کمکه 
اعلال نخوندی هم مشکلی نیس کلا بین 0-1 تست داره 
در مورد متن باید خیلییی متن کار کنی هر کتاب کاری داری متن داره احتمالا به ترتیب شروع کن حل کردنو لغاتو به ذهنت بسپر...متن یجوراییه شانسی هست چون ممکنه سخت بدن متوجهش نشی اما هرچقد بیشتر تمرین کنی احتمال جواب دادنت بیشتره
متن عربی هیچ شگردی نداره باید فقط لغت بلد باشی و کلیات متنو بفهمی تمومه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> مازاد چیه؟؟؟؟


ورودی دانشگاه سراسری به سه صورته:عادی سراسری-مازاد-پردیس 
مازاد از نظر شهریه مث پردیسه اما فرقی ک داره اینک برای مازاد حتما کلاسشون با سراسری ها یجا تشکیل میشه و هیچکس جز خود فرد و بخش مالی نمیدونه ایشون مازاده (دانشگاهایی ک تمایلی به تشکیل کلاس بیشتر ندارن توی همون کلاس سراسری چنتا دانشجو مازاد بر ظرفیت برمیدارن)
پردیس به احتمال زیاد کلاسش از سراسری جداس به این صورت ک مثلا ممکنه یه کلاسو با پرستاری بیفته یه کلاسو با هوشبری و.... و قرار نیس حتما با سراسری های رشته خودش توی یه کلاس باشه

----------


## WickedSick

> مازاد چیه؟؟؟؟


توی دانشگاه های ضعیف تر از لحاظ مالی و بودجه, مازاد میشه همون پردیس.
همون نوع پولی دانشگاه ها(آزاد نه) رو میگن پردیس یا مازاد. البته فرق هایی هم دارن.
بجز آزاد, سه نوع هس: روزانه - پردیس(مازاد) - تعهد

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


عربی رو اگ وقت داری ناصح زاده ببین من فقط با ناصح زاده و تست کنکور بالای 70 میزنم (اینک به بالای 80 برسه یا نه بستگی به متن داره ک متوجهش بشم یا نه)
زیست هم شکدار هایی جواب بده ک مثلا بین 2و3 شک داری اما به درست بودن مثلا گزینه 3 مطمئنی...اونایی ک درصد شک بالاس اصلا جواب نده
من سر کنکور 33 تا سوال جواب دادم و همش درست...درحالیک 7 تا سوال دیگ بود بین دو گزینه شک داشتم هیچکدومو نزدم ریسکش بالاس اگ غلط باشه درصدو بدجور میاره پایین


اولین عمومی که زدم عربیم 15 دراومد بعد نشستم ناصح زاده که تو خیلی سبز واسه نظام جدیدا درس داده رو کار کردم به 40-45 رسید ولی خوب واسه اولین بارم بود که تست تلفظو اعرابو تحلیل صرفی رو میدیدم تو کتابامون نبود تا درس اخر دوازدهم که کارش نکرده بودم سر ازمون داشتم میخوندم ببینم چی میخواد دقیقاقبل مثل تحلیل صرفی رو دیده بودم ولی خییییلی کم شاید چندتادونه تست ولی تلفظ اولین بارم بود از طرفی خوب خیلی قرقاطی شد زمان نقصانی رو نتونستم برم خیلی وقت کم اوردم ولی ازمونایه بعد حداقل 15 ربع اخر سر وقت اوردم برگشتم دوباره زدم اون خودش تو عمومیا اهم نظم داد هم درصدو برد بالا ولی ناصح زاده رو چندتاشو کار کردم خییلی بهتر شد_

----------


## zaaaahra

بچه هایی که جواب سوالای منو دادین خیلی ممنونم ازتون .
اما یه چیزی چرا من هر وقت اومدم انجمن دو نفر دارن گیس و گیس کشی میکنن زشته بابا مگه بچه این .

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بچه هایی که جواب سوالای منو دادین خیلی ممنونم ازتون .
> اما یه چیزی چرا من هر وقت اومدم انجمن دو نفر دارن گیس و گیس کشی میکنن زشته بابا مگه بچه این .


الان ک خوبه بذار یکمم بگذره به جایی میرسه ک جردت نکنی سلام بدی به یه نفر
یه مقدار طبیعیه فشار خانواده و نزدیکی کنکور باعث یشه اعصابا کنکوریا ضعیف میشه و پرخاشگر میشن 
البته بیشتر پسران ک میپرن به بقیه کاربرا و اگ دوتا پسر باهم دعواشون بشه ک فقط باید تاپیکو ترک کرد :Yahoo (35):

----------


## METTIX

یکم دیر شروع نکردی واس جمع بندی 3 روز یکبار؟؟
من همه کنکورا به جز 97 رو زدم (از 91 تا 96)

----------


## Zahra77

> یکم دیر شروع نکردی واس جمع بندی 3 روز یکبار؟؟
> من همه کنکورا به جز 97 رو زدم (از 91 تا 96)


 :Yahoo (4): خارجارم زدی ؟ یا فقط سراسریا؟

----------


## hamidam

من خیلی از پستات توی انجمن استفاده کردم
برات بهترین ها رو آرزو دارم
راستی اصلا استرس نداشته باش
تو نیاری کی بیاره ؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یکم دیر شروع نکردی واس جمع بندی 3 روز یکبار؟؟
> من همه کنکورا به جز 97 رو زدم (از 91 تا 96)


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): نه حتی فکر کردم منظورت تیکه انداختنه ک بگی زوده  :Yahoo (77): 
سه روز یکبار قلم چی از فردا شروع میشه تازه 
یکم زیادی زود شروع نکردی؟ لااقل اونارو رفع اشکال کردی 97 رو نگه دار اواخر خرداد آزمون بگیر...توی فاصله ی بینش آزمون های شبیه سازو کار کن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من خیلی از پستات توی انجمن استفاده کردم
> برات بهترین ها رو آرزو دارم
> راستی اصلا استرس نداشته باش
> تو نیاری کی بیاره ؟


خیلیی ممنون ازتون
امیدوارم شما و بقیه هم به اهدافشون برسن

----------


## zaaaahra

بچه ها من زیستو دوره نکردم میتریم برم سراغش خدایا :Yahoo (19):

----------


## METTIX

> نه حتی فکر کردم منظورت تیکه انداختنه ک بگی زوده 
> سه روز یکبار قلم چی از فردا شروع میشه تازه 
> یکم زیادی زود شروع نکردی؟ لااقل اونارو رفع اشکال کردی 97 رو نگه دار اواخر خرداد آزمون بگیر...توی فاصله ی بینش آزمون های شبیه سازو کار کن


من پارسالم همین موقع ها تموم کردم کنکورا رو 
3 روز یکبار قلم چی رو اگه دیر شروع کنم استرس میگیرم
97 رو گزاشتم هفته اخر بزنم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من پارسالم همین موقع ها تموم کردم کنکورا رو 
> 3 روز یکبار قلم چی رو اگه دیر شروع کنم استرس میگیرم
> 97 رو گزاشتم هفته اخر بزنم


من پارسال باز با قلم چی پیش رفتم 
فقط میگم یکیم چون یادت نره میخوای یبارم دوره ای مروری داشته باش روشون اما به صورت درس به درس نه آزمونی

----------


## mq2016

من الان واسه عمومیا روزی یه آزمون از دوردنیا میزنم و اختصاصیام که با برنامه ای که تو انجمن گذاشتن بچه ها میخوام بزنم(رشتم ریاضیه)
به نظرتون کتاب دوردنیا تجربی رو هم بگیرم و اختصاصیاشو کار کنم و اگه جواب سوال آره است کی کار کنم سوالای اختصاصی رو ؟
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من الان واسه عمومیا روزی یه آزمون از دوردنیا میزنم و اختصاصیام که با برنامه ای که تو انجمن گذاشتن بچه ها میخوام بزنم(رشتم ریاضیه)
> به نظرتون کتاب دوردنیا تجربی رو هم بگیرم و اختصاصیاشو کار کنم و اگه جواب سوال آره است کی کار کنم سوالای اختصاصی رو ؟
> ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید


برای شما فقط عمومیا و شیمی تجربی بدرد میخوره ک از نت هم میتونید بگیرید بزنید زمانش هم فرقی نداره بعنوان مرور بزنید

----------


## mq2016

> برای شما فقط عمومیا و شیمی تجربی بدرد میخوره ک از نت هم میتونید بگیرید بزنید زمانش هم فرقی نداره بعنوان مرور بزنید


فیزیک و ریاضیش چی؟

----------


## Pariis

عالی زدید
و خوبیش اینه ک استرستون کمتره
چون رزرو دارید

موفق باشید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> فیزیک و ریاضیش چی؟


ریاضی ما ک در مقابل ریاضی شما بچه بازیه!!!!!!!
فیزیک باز بهتره هرچند بعضی مباحثو شما دارین ما نداریم

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (21):  دوستان بنظرتون خوبه از 9 تا تست قرابت 6 تاش رو بدون هیچ دانسته ای از پیش توی خارج از کشور 93 کاملا درست زدم و 3 تا هم نزدم ؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> من پارسالم همین موقع ها تموم کردم کنکورا رو 
> 3 روز یکبار قلم چی رو اگه دیر شروع کنم استرس میگیرم
> 97 رو گزاشتم هفته اخر بزنم


شما پارسال تموم کردی درسارو بطور کامل ؟ :/
پس هنوز در خدمت کنکوری که  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## METTIX

> شما پارسال تموم کردی درسارو بطور کامل ؟ :/
> پس هنوز در خدمت کنکوری که


کار کردم کنکورم دادم شدم 1600 منطقه 3 
پزشکی مازاد جهرم قببول شدم 
مرخصی گرفتم واس 98 بخونم ک دولتی بیارم

----------


## MehranWilson

> کار کردم کنکورم دادم شدم 1600 منطقه 3 
> پزشکی مازاد جهرم قببول شدم 
> مرخصی گرفتم واس 98 بخونم ک دولتی بیارم


ناموسا بیکاری ؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دوستان بنظرتون خوبه از 9 تا تست قرابت 6 تاش رو بدون هیچ دانسته ای از پیش توی خارج از کشور 93 کاملا درست زدم و 3 تا هم نزدم ؟


بنظرم خوبه اما انقد تمرین کن ک برسه به 7 تا از 9 تا حداقل
چون اکثرا یکیش سخت میشه
یکیشم بذاریم به حساب اینک بیت ها واضح نشه برات 
7تارو بزن

----------


## MehranWilson

اقا یه سوال 14م تیر میشه کنکور تجربی دیگه اره ؟ :/ 
نظام قدیم البت

----------


## liaa

> اقا یه سوال 14م تیر میشه کنکور تجربی دیگه اره ؟ :/ 
> نظام قدیم البت


نظام قدیم و جدید هردو ۱۴ تیر و در یک روز کنکور میدن.

----------


## MehranWilson

من حتی واسه 13 تیر هم برنامه ریختم

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
اگر سال گذشته پذیرفته شده اید میبایست میرفتید
ازمون سراسری مهم نیست دردرواقع وسیله هست،مهم موفقیت درازمون تخصص هست.
حساب کنید حداقل یکسال هم قراراست پشت ان بمانید(همه اینطوری هستند)اتلاف و ضرر عمری بزرگ خواهید کرد
دربهترین حساب سی وپنج سالگی به درامد زایی میرسید

----------


## Juliette

> دوستان بنظرتون خوبه از 9 تا تست قرابت 6 تاش رو بدون هیچ دانسته ای از پیش توی خارج از کشور 93 کاملا درست زدم و 3 تا هم نزدم ؟


در ازمون سال جاری نیز بهترازاین در ادبیات نخواهی بود
شل کن و دراز بکش که درصد غم انگیزی در انتظارت هست
(دلیلش را بعد از کنکور بیا بپرس)

----------


## METTIX

> با سلام
> اگر سال گذشته پذیرفته شده اید میبایست میرفتید
> ازمون سراسری مهم نیست دردرواقع وسیله هست،مهم موفقیت درازمون تخصص هست.
> حساب کنید حداقل یکسال هم قراراست پشت ان بمانید(همه اینطوری هستند)اتلاف و ضرر عمری بزرگ خواهید کرد
> دربهترین حساب سی وپنج سالگی به درامد زایی میرسید


بهش میگم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با سلام
> اگر سال گذشته پذیرفته شده اید میبایست میرفتید
> ازمون سراسری مهم نیست دردرواقع وسیله هست،مهم موفقیت درازمون تخصص هست.
> حساب کنید حداقل یکسال هم قراراست پشت ان بمانید(همه اینطوری هستند)اتلاف و ضرر عمری بزرگ خواهید کرد
> دربهترین حساب سی وپنج سالگی به درامد زایی میرسید


سلام 
من بشرطی موافقم ک بابای آدم خرپول باشه نه دبیر عادی ک توی این 7سال هم خانواده توی فشار بیفتن هم کلی منت سر من بذارن :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Juliette


با سلام
اگر سال گذشته پذیرفته شده اید میبایست میرفتید
ازمون سراسری مهم نیست دردرواقع وسیله هست،مهم موفقیت درازمون تخصص هست.
حساب کنید حداقل یکسال هم قراراست پشت ان بمانید(همه اینطوری هستند)اتلاف و ضرر عمری بزرگ خواهید کرد
دربهترین حساب سی وپنج سالگی به درامد زایی میرسید


داداش من ادم میشناسم 35 سالگی شروع میکنه کنکور بعدم شما رو گنج نشستی؟والا عموم مردم راحت ترن که هفت سال درسشون حداقل دغدغه شهریه دانشگاه رو نداشته باشن_

----------


## Juliette

> _
> داداش من ادم میشناسم 35 سالگی شروع میکنه کنکور بعدم شما رو گنج نشستی؟والا عموم مردم راحت ترن که هفت سال درسشون حداقل دغدغه شهریه دانشگاه رو نداشته باشن_


با سلام دوست عزیز 
شما غصه نخورید هرچیزی سازوکار دارد
+
بدنبال موفقیتی که ان شخص سی و پنج ساله کسب کرده برید
با سپاس

----------


## liaa

> با سلام دوست عزیز 
> شما غصه نخورید هرچیزی سازوکار دارد
> +
> بدنبال موفقیتی که ان شخص سی و پنج ساله کسب کرده برید
> با سپاس


نه ما همگی علاقه داریم به دنبال موفقیتی که شما کسب کردین بریم  :Yahoo (110):  تروخداا

----------


## Juliette

> سلام 
> من بشرطی موافقم ک بابای آدم خرپول باشه نه دبیر عادی ک توی این 7سال هم خانواده توی فشار بیفتن هم کلی منت سر من بذارن


با سلام
اگر پزشکی قرار بر درامد زایی دارد که چندبرابر پرداختی شما بازگشت خواهد داشت
دوما سازوکار پرداخت تسهیلات تحصیلی وغیر تحصیلی بشما تعلق میگیرد(بعضا دانشگاههایی هستند تا اخر تحصیل ریالی در یافتی ندارند)
سوما تا نفر سوم کلاس هم شهریه نمیدهد(البت شیراز وبعضی دانشگاهها اینطور هستند که باید بررسی شود)
چهارما ازهمین الان سر لجو منت باز نکنید.بنظرم موفقیت شما برای دبیر عادی خیلی بهتر از عدم موفقیت شماهست
موفق باشید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با سلام
> اگر پزشکی قرار بر درامد زایی دارد که چندبرابر پرداختی شما بازگشت خواهد داشت
> دوما سازوکار پرداخت تسهیلات تحصیلی وغیر تحصیلی بشما تعلق میگیرد(بعضا دانشگاههایی هستند تا اخر تحصیل ریالی در یافتی ندارند)
> سوما تا نفر سوم کلاس هم شهریه نمیدهد(البت شیراز وبعضی دانشگاهها اینطور هستند که باید بررسی شود)
> چهارما ازهمین الان سر لجو منت باز نکنید.بنظرم موفقیت شما برای دبیر عادی خیلی بهتر از عدم موفقیت شماهست
> موفق باشید


یعنی مثلا اگ کسی معدل الف باشه (ک میدونم اصلا هم آسون نیست!) بهش برای شهریه تخفیف میدن؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

> کنکور 91 رو زدم البته کامل نیس درس به درس صدالبته زماندار زدم .....زبان و زیست و شیمی مونده
> قبلا ندیده بودم چون پارسال قلم چی از کنکور92 شروع کرد 
> 
> ادبیات....62 زدمش.....کنکور 97 72% زدم
> چقد سخت بودپر شمارشی یعنی املا و لغت بجز یکیش عملا شمارشی بود اونم سخت بودن....واقعا سطح ادبیات بهتر شده البته قرابتش آسون بود اما بقیه سختتر
> 
> عربی....72 زدمش.....کنکور 97 85% زدم
> تقریبا در سطح الانا بودش
> 
> ...



اگه نظر بقیه رو میخوای سعی کن یکم کامل تر بنویسی
مثلا از ریاضی یا فیزیک به چه سوالایی جواب دادی؟ به چه سوالایی جواب ندادی؟

ریاضیت خیلی خوبه. فیزیک هم به نظرم میشه به 70 رسوند. البته بازم میگم مباحثی که خوندی رو بنویس تا بهتر بشه راهنمایی کرد

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اگه نظر بقیه رو میخوای سعی کن یکم کامل تر بنویسی
> مثلا از ریاضی یا فیزیک به چه سوالایی جواب دادی؟ به چه سوالایی جواب ندادی؟
> 
> ریاضیت خیلی خوبه. فیزیک هم به نظرم میشه به 70 رسوند. البته بازم میگم مباحثی که خوندی رو بنویس تا بهتر بشه راهنمایی کرد


ریاضی همش بجز مقاطع مخروطی +3تا هندسه+1 کاربردمشتق+1 مثلثات (بلدم اما نمودار زیاد راه نیفتادم در مورد نمودار بود نتونستم حل کنم)
فیزیک نور هندسی+خازن و مدار+مغناطیس سوم+نوسان+صوت+موج مغناطیسی+هسته
خیلییی ممنون ازتون

----------


## Alir3zaa

> ریاضی همش بجز مقاطع مخروسی +3تا هندسه+1 کاربردمشتق+1 مثلثات (بلدم اما نمودار زیاد راه نیفتادم در مورد نمودار بود نتونستم حل کنم)
> فیزیک نور هندسی+خازن و مدار+مغناطیس سوم+نوسان+صوت+موج مغناطیسی+هسته
> خیلییی ممنون ازتون


خواهش میکنم
توی این زمانی که کمتر از 1 ماه هم هست به نظرم میشه مغناطیس سوم و موج مغناطیسی و هسته رو قوی کرد. از روی خط ویژه هم بخونی کافیه.

در کل ریاضی و فیزیکت خوبه. سعی کن روی زمان بیشتر کار کنی. که تستها رو توی زمان مناسب بزنی.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خواهش میکنم
> توی این زمانی که کمتر از 1 ماه هم هست به نظرم میشه مغناطیس سوم و موج مغناطیسی و هسته رو قوی کرد. از روی خط ویژه هم بخونی کافیه.
> 
> در کل ریاضی و فیزیکت خوبه. سعی کن روی زمان بیشتر کار کنی. که تستها رو توی زمان مناسب بزنی.


خیلیی ممنون ازتون :Y (697):  :Y (697):

----------


## genzo

حیف با گوشیم و گرنه یه تاپیک میزدم همه درصدای کنکور هاشون که تو خونه پاسخ میدن را بزارن

----------


## Zarax

> حیف با گوشیم و گرنه یه تاپیک میزدم همه درصدای کنکور هاشون که تو خونه پاسخ میدن را بزارن


به نظر فكر خوبي مياد 
ميفهميم كجاي كاريم درسته نميشه خيلي فهميد بالاخره اين تستا قبلا زده شدن جو كنكور هم نيست اما باز من پايم

----------


## _Scorpion_

جمع بندی به روش سه روز یک بار

----------


## Alir3zaa

> خیلیی ممنون ازتون


خواهش میکنم

توی کانالم بیشتر در مورد این 30 روز توضیح دادم.
بچه های تجربی 99 هم اگه دوست دارن عضو بشن.

----------

